# [SOLVED] Is my problem an overclocking issue?



## Sanjizzay (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello and thanks for your time and help.

So my dads computer, the one I am writing from right now, roughly every 20 - 30 minutes, begins emitting a siren sound, like a police siren, but from my computer. Obviously it is telling me somthing is wrong inside, and Im assuming its a heat issue or somthing like it. Usually the machine is then shutdown for about 10 minutes, and upon restart its ok for about another 20 - 30 minutes. 

What is it? What does it mean? What should I do?

It's actually doing it right now, so I'm going to shut down and open up the side and clean it out. I'm not very computer savvy, but I can open up the machine and give it a good cleaning. My dad and my younger brother have no knowledge of computers at all, so I know it hasn't been cleaned in ages so hopefully that is the problem. 

Anyways I'll be back in about 20 minutes with a report on the amount of dust, etc.

Sorry if this is the wrong section, I'm not sure where this problem would go. Is it my machine 'overclocking'? I assume that means running at a higher rate than recommended or somthing along those lines.

Thanks for your help,

Sanjay


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Is my problem an overclocking issue?*

That's very weird!!

What CPU and cooler do u have? (i need the model and cpu clocks)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Is my problem an overclocking issue?*

the cpu is overheating
drop the overclocking back
redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## Sanjizzay (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Is my problem an overclocking issue?*

OK I am almost 100% sure my PC was overheating. I opened up the side and the amount of dust was unimaginable. I took photos because of how rediculous it was, and so I could show my dad. I'll load them up soon. It hasn't done it since, so I'm assuming that solved it. I'll post back with pictures and whether it starts doing it again.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

well ive experienced this type of issue bfore and it solved by reset the CMOS.. (to make all settings to dfault) just simply take out the mobo battery and leave it for arnd 10mins and put it back and switch on your computer as normal, and press F1 to resume..

hope it helps!!


----------

